# HELP!! i need some ideas for my "The Crow" eric draven costume



## crosbied883 (Oct 22, 2009)

hi, i was thinking black jeans, boots, black t-shirt tight fitting few holes in, black tape around waist and forearms, wig with alot or greasy gel in to get the look, got the make up sorted does anyone know of anything else i can add/change to my costume to make it more like the crow.

thanks


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

My ex always won costume contests when he went as the crow. He used to use black jeans until we found him pleather pants at our local Ross store. Add a stretchy black turtleneck, with bullet holes in it, cut out. He tapes his hands and stomach with electrical tape. Also he wears a necklace with a wedding ring on it (it was important in the film). And the clincher is one of those feather crows you buy from Garden Ridge. He wired the feet onto some elastic and wears a harness under his shirt so the bird looks like it's perched on his shoulder.

If I can remember to, I'll post pics.. Most importantly, don't break character. Speak low, not that much, and bow to people who give you compliments.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I think that would pretty much do it. Good luck with the costume.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Sling a guitar over your shoulder.


----------

